#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: گیر کردن تصویر

## hasan722

دوستان من یه لبتاب دل 5458 دارم که وقتی ویندوز 10 میریزم روش بعضی موقع  ها تصویر گیر میکنه  عملیات نصب برنامه یا هر چیزه دیگه انجام میشه ولی  باتصویر هنگ کرده و ثابت و فقط موس حرکت میکنه.کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟
درایور ها همه چی اخرین ورژنه. 
این لبتاب دو گرافیکس ایا مشکل در سوئیچ کردن گرافیک نیست؟ 						

دل 5458
cpu i5 5200u 2.2 GHZ
ram 4 gb
gpu 2gb nvidia
gpu intel 5500
1TB HDD

----------

*abady*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

توی ویندوز 8.1 هم این مشکل هست ؟
چه نسخه و چه بیلدی از 10 رو نصب کردید ؟

----------

*abady*,*hasan722*

----------


## hasan722

> توی ویندوز 8.1 هم این مشکل هست ؟
> چه نسخه و چه بیلدی از 10 رو نصب کردید ؟



نه فقط تو10 این مشکل هست بایوس ها درایور ها همه اخرین نسخه هستد.
 ورژن های قبل تر هم امتحان کردم  قبلا نسخه home/pro الان*v1511 Build 10586** Enterprise x64*

----------

*abady*

----------


## AMD

> نه فقط تو10 این مشکل هست ورژن های قبل تر هم امتحان کردم  قبلا نسخه home/pro الان *v1511 Build 10586** Enterprise x64*


1-بایوس رو اپدیت کنید از طریق ویندوز 
2- درایورها رو چک کنید اگر سایت دل نگذاشته بود . احتمالا یکی از درایورهایی که نصب میکنی با ویندوز 10 مشکل داره .

----------

*abady*,*hasan722*

----------


## hasan722

> 1-بایوس رو اپدیت کنید از طریق ویندوز 
> 2- درایورها رو چک کنید اگر سایت دل نگذاشته بود . احتمالا یکی از درایورهایی که نصب میکنی با ویندوز 10 مشکل داره .


دوست عزیز مشکل اینه که همون اول که ویندوز نصبم میشه میاد بالا گیر میکنه هنوز درایور نصب نشده؟ ولی ریست که میکنم ادامه تنظیمات رو میاره وباز ادامه میدم نرم افزار هارو نصب میکنم ممکنه که دوباره بازم هنگ کنه. یا وقتی کار میکنم باهاش وسط مرورگر یا جاهای دیگه. حالا از طریق خودش اپدیت می کنم به شما نتیجشو می گم.

----------

*abady*

----------


## hasan722

> 1-بایوس رو اپدیت کنید از طریق ویندوز 
> 
> 2- درایورها رو چک کنید اگر سایت دل نگذاشته بود . احتمالا یکی از درایورهایی که نصب میکنی با ویندوز 10 مشکل داره .


دوست عزیز تمام کارایی که گفتی انجام دادم حتی دونه دونه به ترتیب بایوسارو از A1تاA7 که اخریش هست فلش زدم  کم تر گیر میکر ولی بازم گیر میکرد ولی فک میکنم یه 

چیزی تو نظیمات بایوس هست که باید غیر فعال یا فعال شه نمی دونم چی. باخودش که بروزرسانی کردم درایور هارو گفت همه اخرین ورژن هستن.من تالا همچین حالتی 

رولبتابا ندیدم.میشه از تنظیمات بایوس باشه؟

----------

